# Sound quality: difference between Smartphone and MP3 Player



## spd69 (May 23, 2012)

Is there any difference in sound quality between MP3 player and smarthphone ? If so, which is better ? I use galaxy 3 apollo i5801. And Im planning to buy soundmagic pl30. Any ROCK fans out there ? Is this IEM good for ROCK music ?


----------



## doomgiver (May 24, 2012)

rock?
like classic rock, or the crap being excreted now-a-days?

pl-30's have a nice, slightly bassy sound, and have a great soundstage, you cant go wrong with them. listen to the stairway to heaven and wish you were here, to get an idea.

and yes, the audio output depends on what kind of audio processor the device has.
the cheap end phones have just a rudimentary output, with little or no sophistication, while the dedicated mp3 players are made ground up with audio quality in mind.

i'd advise you to stick with a dedicated mp3 player, if you can afford it, or a good phone, with a decent music engine.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 24, 2012)

Price of PL 30 have increased. At their new price points, it makes much more sense to invest in soundmagic E30 which is more like an 'upgrade' over the PL series. Plenty of reviews on E30, check them out.


----------



## spd69 (May 24, 2012)

Oh sorry ! I mean pl21 not pl30 !


----------



## Minion (May 30, 2012)

Mp3 player will sound much better than phone.


----------



## Empirial (May 31, 2012)

Well GsmArena says,'With pretty high
volume levels and nicely clean audio
output, the Galaxy 3 can easily replace your dedicated MP3 player'. So I don't think you really need to buy a dedicated PMP. Also the SQ of SoundMagic PL21 is just superb for the price but it may sound muddy out of the box. After 50hrs of usage the SQ will be crystal clear.

Samsung Galaxy 3 and Galaxy Apollo review: Galactic twins - GSMArena.com


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 1, 2012)

A dedicated audio player will sound better than a smartphone unless its a top end smartphone. Even if you don't have a top end smartphone, you won't notice much "lack of quality" if you're using stock earphones.
Also, most phones won't be able to provide sufficient juice to power demanding earphones/headphones properly.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 1, 2012)

Galaxy SII is the best for audio
debunk? is there a pmp or mobile phone with better audio? frequency response comparison or something of that sort..


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 28, 2012)

Well have you heard about Nokia NSeries N91 ?? FYI , its generally referred as the benchmark for portable music devices , though its still a smartphone.

I listened to music on this phone only once that too for a short interval of time.I have never eard something like that again from any other PMP or smartphone till date.

I was wondering if there are some capable music smartphones availble in market these days with dedicated music circuits ?? 

Btw , which is the best phone currently in market with best audio output in headphones ?


----------



## Minion (Jun 28, 2012)

Empirial said:


> Well GsmArena says,'With pretty high
> volume levels and nicely clean audio
> output, the Galaxy 3 can easily replace your dedicated MP3 player'. So I don't think you really need to buy a dedicated PMP. Also the SQ of SoundMagic PL21 is just superb for the price but it may sound muddy out of the box. After 50hrs of usage the SQ will be crystal clear.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy 3 and Galaxy Apollo review: Galactic twins - GSMArena.com



Well A dedicated MP3 player will not cost you more than 2k.
advantages 
long battery life.
better sound quality.
very portable.


----------



## elton_1991 (Jun 28, 2012)

Get sansa clip+ or nationite nanite n2 and jvc marshmellow for 500 bucks

Sansa Clip+ 4 GB MP3 Player (Blue) | eBay

Nationite NaNite N2 4GB MP3 Player With Built In Amp Chip [NaniteN2_4GB] - Rs.2,950.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2012)

I definitely like the sound of Sansa Fuze+ over Nokia 5800. Nokia 5800 got unrefined edges and rawness in the sound output which is kind of fatiguing.


----------



## preth30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Whatever big phone you have, the music quality of mobiles are no where near the sq of dedicated mp3 players...you can take my word for it.


----------

